# gotta gecko



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

My dad got me a fat tail gecko for me and him :lol: he named him "cocoa" we ain't sure on the gender though. but he likes sleeping on us :roll: and very cute
here's pics:


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

how cute.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks Nasha


----------



## cambo2 (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought a leopard gecko about a week ago, thinking of naming her sandy. she loves to lick up my calcium sand and she loves to dig.


----------

